# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Meer gehooronderzoek nodig - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Meer gehooronderzoek nodig*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 3 uur geleden*
Investeringen in gehooronderzoek zijn noodzakelijk, aldus prof. HGM Rooijmans, oud-voorzitter van de Raad voor Gezondheidsonderzoek. Gehoorverlies is volgens Rooijmans een probleem van grote sociaalmaatschappelijke *...* 
Hoorplatform opgericht voor aanpak gehoorproblemen Zorgkrant
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

